# Proxy for Doom Scythe or Night Scythe



## ArmyC (Jan 22, 2010)

from the terminator salvation movie. I intend to mount it on a storm raven base.

I will mod the guns to necron versions.

Thoughts?


----------



## white_kid (Oct 16, 2008)

looks more like an imperial guard vehicle. however if the guns are necron-like and its painted suitable colours i would have no problem with an opponent using this as a proxy. (since when the model comes out it will cost an arm or leg $80ish canadian)
g'luck on converting it


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

That does not look like a croissant....


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Are people so impatient they can`t wait a few months? 


Use two of the barge kits if you must. That way it will at least have the right look to it.


----------



## Harriticus (Nov 10, 2010)

There are Battlestar Galactica (2004 series) Cylon Raider models out there. They make the best proxies to Doom Scythes that I can think of, even have that robotic look to them.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> Are people so impatient they can`t wait a few months?



Yes. This was an update I had to wait years for, I wanna play with all my toys now.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Nah, you want a banana on a flying stand with the gun from the Doomsday Barge.

Midnight


----------



## mstersmith (Aug 5, 2010)

I am going to use Eldar grav vehicles until the official release.


----------



## Killystar Gul Dakka (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm in the process of using a Command Barge chassis. I'm confident that by using one of the necron pilots from the kit, and some crafty use of a hobby knife, a suitable cockpit can be attained...after that, take a Heavy Gauss Cannon, paint the rods with red ink, and BAM!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Just use this and if your opponent gets angry and throws it away, it will always come back.


----------

